# A positive outcome for a Phyllobates terribilis with foot rot.



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello, 

I wanted to post a video I made about my frog's recovery from foot rot (or pododermatitis). I treated with SSD for 10 days after making a couple husbandry changes and the wound healed and her toes even grew back (something I was not expecting). 

Back in May when she first showed clinical signs I was doing reading in hobbyist and veterinary sources and saw some folks on various forums saying it was always fatal - my understanding is outcome depends on underlying cause and if proper treatment is initiated. In any case, you can also have a very good and uncomplicated recovery, as my frog had. 

So I made this video so the next person with a sick frog frantically searching through forums would have a positive case report to look at. 






Best, 

Connor


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Outstanding! Thank you for documenting this valuable information and linking it here.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Excellent! Equally impressive - and somehow i dont think you will mind sharing the limelight on this detail with your beautiful girl - is the frogs natural propensity to access the dryer surface compatible to her healing.

I have seen this tendency before, or a version of it, with injured herps given the opportunity (made attractive in temp and seclusionary features) to position themselves so as to not aggravate a fracture or wound. In some cases, it really surprised me.

Again thank you for a wonderful presentation


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nicely done Connor!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Kmc said:


> Excellent! Equally impressive - and somehow i dont think you will mind sharing the limelight on this detail with your beautiful girl - is the frogs natural propensity to access the dryer surface compatible to her healing.
> 
> I have seen this tendency before, or a version of it, with injured herps given the opportunity (made attractive in temp and seclusionary features) to position themselves so as to not aggravate a fracture or wound. In some cases, it really surprised me.
> 
> Again thank you for a wonderful presentation


I agree - and her desire to sit on the rock during her convalescence wasn't exactly subtle either. It's worth noting the counterpoint to my observations would be to say "well, weren't you prone to thinking it was working because you wanted it to work?" and yes, maybe. Confirmation bias is a big problem when trying to assess individual cases like this, as pet owners tend to want to think what they are doing for their animal is working. 

But the behavior was very pronounced. She almost immediately climbed up on that rock and sat there. Her cagemate did not, so it's not like it became their preferred lookout spot regardless of injuries or anything. Once her foot healed she started hiding behind the rock instead of on top of it. And a house full of recently graduated veterinarians on COVID lockdown spent a lot of time staring at those frogs, and she wanted to sit on that rock until her foot healed.


----------

